# Novice, looking for help



## Manicmarauder (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh an i'm new.


----------



## Manicmarauder (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm still trying to find my style


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

This is a very, very good start. You have perspectives down. (the doors and windows need to follow the perspective lines as well)

Your color values are very cool. Adding the green makes it pop.

You have the passion. Just keep at it.



Keep at it...


-


----------

